# canistream.it



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I just tripped across this site..........

It's very cool, especially if you subscribe to more than one streaming service. You can see if what you are looking for is available from any of the streaming services, rental services, VOD services and on disc all with one search.

Currently it looks for movies only, but TV shows are coming soon.

*EDIT: TV shows are now searchable.*

http://www.canistream.it/

Here are the services it will scan for you with just one search (As of September 20, 2012).
Instant Streaming: Netflix Instant, Amazon Prime Instant, Hulu, Crackle, Youtube Free, Epix, XFINITY Streampix
Streaming Rental: Amazon Video Rental, Apple iTunes Rental, Vudu Rental, Youtube Rental, Blockbuster Rental, Google Play Rental
Digital Purchase: Amazon Video Purchase, Apple iTunes Rental, Vudu Purchase, Blockbuster Purchase
DVD / Bluray: Amazon DVD, Amazon BluRay, Netflix DVD, Redbox
XFINITY Subscribers: HBO Go, Showtime Online, Cinemax Online, Starz, Encore, Free on XFINITY
There's even an app for you if you use Google Chrome and/or various smart phones and tablets.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Nice find Athlon646464.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Very cool site, I just added it to my favorites


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nice! Posted on home page.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

TV show search is now live!

Coming soon: A reminder for you in case what you want is not available today. The site will let you know when it is available for streaming.

*EDIT: Reminders are now working!*

This is the best site to see where you can watch what you are looking for!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HarpoonIPA said:


> Very cool site, I just added it to my favorites


Same with me.


----------



## mw2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this post, I came across this site that you might be interested in too, http://www.cinemahaven.com/ looks promising,
only just found it myself so I'll check it out and see!  I hope its of some use.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

It is a pretty nice site. There is also an iOS app for them as well.

One downside is that you can't put a reminder in for a specific series, but rather for an episode in a series.

- Merg


----------

